# Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran



## High_Gravity

Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran









> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.



Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports


----------



## Jos

Tehran - Six convicted criminals, including rapists, drug traffickers and kidnappers, were hanged in Iran on Sunday in south-western Iran, ISNA news agency reported. 
Six convicted criminals hanged in Iran - Monsters and Critics


----------



## Ropey

The discrepancy is that there are no gays in Iran. So it must be those rapists, criminals, etc. who are dinking each other.  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_3RUwAJ_MI]No gays in Iran, says Ahmadinejad - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I was just going to say, Imadinnerjacket says there are no gays in Iran, so are these gays they executed from different countries?


----------



## elvis

yup.  it's like our local christian school.  they don't have a pregnancy problem.  If you get pregnant, you get kicked out.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zL_zP2pHp3w&NR=1]Real execution ( Stop The Gay Crime , Iran!! ( - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## High_Gravity

I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

High_Gravity said:


> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
Click to expand...


This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.


----------



## Valerie

Stupid, Iran!  



Saturday Night Live - All Videos - Newest - Video - NBC.com


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*






Where have you seen THAT...???


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

elvis said:


> yup.  it's like our local christian school.  they don't have a pregnancy problem.  If you get pregnant, you get kicked out.



The difference is the christians don't hang you for getting pregnant or being gay, those who follow sharia do


----------



## High_Gravity

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
Click to expand...


Take a look around, you will see people that are gay that are ok with Islamic rule.


----------



## Valerie

High_Gravity said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Take a look around, you will see people that are gay that are ok with Islamic rule.
Click to expand...




I really haven't seen it.  Can you name the gay posters here who support Sharia Law?


----------



## syrenn

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
Click to expand...



You are joking right? SkyDancer does not think she has anything to fear from muslims since she has not personally been treated badly by them.


----------



## syrenn

High_Gravity said:


> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
Click to expand...




nice tolerant peaceful religion...


----------



## High_Gravity

Valerie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look around, you will see people that are gay that are ok with Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really haven't seen it.  Can you name the gay posters here who support Sharia Law?
Click to expand...


I don't want to put anyone on blast but like Syrenn said Sky Dancer has said she has been to a few Muslim countries like Indonesia and had no troubles with them.


----------



## High_Gravity

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
Click to expand...


I know right, so open, warm and embracing.


----------



## Sunni Man

syrenn said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
Click to expand...

 Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?

 Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.


----------



## elvis

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
Click to expand...


and they, like you AND Iran are wrong.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
Click to expand...


Sky threw it at me in a thread where I said sharia law is wrong, not just for the usa but in general.


----------



## Valerie

syrenn said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *You are joking right?* SkyDancer does not think she has anything to fear from muslims since she has not personally been treated badly by them.
Click to expand...




No, I've seen her post as a bleeding heart SunniMouse apologist, but I really didn't know she supports Sharia Law...?


----------



## JWBooth

Meh, its Iran, its not like they should have been surprised about the possible outcome.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
Click to expand...


is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.

What is the word for christian law anyway?


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are joking right?* SkyDancer does not think she has anything to fear from muslims since she has not personally been treated badly by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, I've seen her post as a bleeding heart SunniMouse apologist, but I really didn't know she supports Sharia Law...?
Click to expand...


yeah valerie she has yelled at me about it before.


----------



## Valerie

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the *people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sky threw it at me in a thread where I said sharia law is wrong, not just for the usa but in general.
Click to expand...




Well, I agree that is whacked, if true... I just wonder about a misunderstanding since she's sort of notorious for such...


----------



## Sunni Man

Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.

 It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.



You are correct.

They do have the right just like people here have the right to have a positive or negative opinion about their actions


----------



## High_Gravity

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Nobody has any problem saying Uganda is wrong for doing that. We don't see any Muslims condemning Iran for this practice.


----------



## syrenn

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
Click to expand...




Feel free to post a link to it sunniman.


----------



## strollingbones

Valerie said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *You are joking right?* SkyDancer does not think she has anything to fear from muslims since she has not personally been treated badly by them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *No, I've seen her post as a bleeding heart SunniMouse apologist, but I really didn't know she supports Sharia Law...?*
Click to expand...



sunnimouse?


----------



## strollingbones

o please sunni....calling uganda a christian nation  is a stretch even for you


----------



## FuelRod

The Gay Community has more important battles to fight.  Like being able to get married in the United States.


----------



## Sunni Man

(IPS) Five Nations Execute Homosexuals, Two More Considering It


----------



## strollingbones

do they execute female homo's are just male?


----------



## strollingbones

i dont think anyone will be commention on the saudis doing it


----------



## elvis

strollingbones said:


> i dont think anyone will be commention on the saudis doing it



That's cause we're in bed with the Saudis.


----------



## Sunni Man

strollingbones said:


> o please sunni....calling uganda a christian nation  is a stretch even for you



According to the census of 2002, Christians made up about 84% of Uganda's population. [32] The Roman Catholic Church has the largest number of adherents (41.9%), followed by the Anglican Church of Uganda (35.9%). Evangelical and Pentecostal churches claim the rest of the Christian population.

www.wikipedia.org/uganda


----------



## Valerie

elvis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone will be commention on the saudis doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause we're in bed with the Saudis.
Click to expand...




Not that there's anything wrong with that!  






Seriously though, in ANY country, execution of gays is barbaric and down-right WRONG... This is not just a gay rights issue, it's a human rights issue!


----------



## High_Gravity

strollingbones said:


> do they execute female homo's are just male?



Who knows? they probably would.


----------



## Sunni Man

Valerie said:


> Seriously though, in ANY country, execution of gays is barbaric and down-right WRONG... This is not just a gay rights issue, it's a human rights issue!


 You should fly to Uganda or Iran and tell them how you feel.

 Maybe they will change the countries laws for you.


----------



## FuelRod

elvis said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i dont think anyone will be commention on the saudis doing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's cause we're in bed with the Saudis.
Click to expand...


But only in a totally hetero way.


----------



## Tank

All the American Homo's should go to Iran and protest.


----------



## Tank

strollingbones said:


> do they execute female homo's are just male?


They convert the female ones


----------



## Foxfyre

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> 
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> What is the word for christian law anyway?
Click to expand...


There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.

The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.

And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.


----------



## Dude111

High_Gravity said:
			
		

> I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.


Yes its quite sad


----------



## B. Kidd

So human life in the Middle East continues to be the equivilent of swatting a fly.
Some things never change.


----------



## rdean

And people wonder why we fight the right wing?  They go on about making this a "Christian" country and how we need God in government.  Insisting there is no separation of church and state.  They won't admit it, but the government they want is Iran's, but American Christian instead of Muslim.
Anyone see the right wing talk about the death penalty in the Republican Presidential debate.  'nuff said.


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> And people wonder why we fight the right wing?  They go on about making this a "Christian" country and how we need God in government.  Insisting there is no separation of church and state.  They won't admit it, but the government they want is Iran's, but American Christian instead of Muslim.
> Anyone see the right wing talk about the death penalty in the Republican Presidential debate.  'nuff said.


You're anti Rightwing Christian but not anti Muslim on a day that Muslims killed homosexuals.


----------



## HenryBHough

It doesn't help the long-term overpopulation problem as gays, left to themselves, don't add to the population.  Better to hang some heterosexuals who approve of homosexuality.


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why we fight the right wing?  They go on about making this a "Christian" country and how we need God in government.  Insisting there is no separation of church and state.  They won't admit it, but the government they want is Iran's, but American Christian instead of Muslim.
> Anyone see the right wing talk about the death penalty in the Republican Presidential debate.  'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> You're anti Rightwing Christian but not anti Muslim on a day that Muslims killed homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Why are you accusing me of something you know is a lie.  Right wing is right wing.  No way I would dislike one and not the other.  Dum Dum.  Does even the most obvious have to be explained?


----------



## rdean

HenryBHough said:


> It doesn't help the long-term overpopulation problem as gays, left to themselves, don't add to the population.  Better to hang some heterosexuals who approve of homosexuality.



That's what Republicans want to do in Texas.  Read the Republican Party State Platform.  They want to make anyone helping gays get married a felon and reinstate laws making gays criminals.  You should move there if you don't live there already.  You would fit right in.  They have a minimum wage job with no health insurance all lined up.  Can you say, "Flip burgers"?


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why we fight the right wing?  They go on about making this a "Christian" country and how we need God in government.  Insisting there is no separation of church and state.  They won't admit it, but the government they want is Iran's, but American Christian instead of Muslim.
> Anyone see the right wing talk about the death penalty in the Republican Presidential debate.  'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> You're anti Rightwing Christian but not anti Muslim on a day that Muslims killed homosexuals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why are you accusing me of something you know is a lie.  Right wing is right wing.  No way I would dislike one and not the other.  Dum Dum.  Does even the most obvious have to be explained?
Click to expand...

So you're anti Muslim?


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> That's what Republicans want to do in Texas.  Read the Republican Party State Platform.  They want to make anyone helping gays get married a felon and reinstate laws making gays criminals.


So what, Muslims just kill them


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Republicans want to do in Texas.  Read the Republican Party State Platform.  They want to make anyone helping gays get married a felon and reinstate laws making gays criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> So what, Muslims just kill them
Click to expand...


And right wingers only want to.  That's why this country isn't a religious theocracy.


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what Republicans want to do in Texas.  Read the Republican Party State Platform.  They want to make anyone helping gays get married a felon and reinstate laws making gays criminals.
> 
> 
> 
> So what, Muslims just kill them
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And right wingers only want to.  That's why this country isn't a religious theocracy.
Click to expand...

You just can't do it, speak out about Muslims.


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.


 The Book of Revelations refers to dogs.

 Saying that dogs will not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven 

 The Hebrew term "Dogs" is referring to homosexuals.

Revelations 22:15  "Outside are the dogs and the sorcerers and the immoral persons and the murderers and the idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices lying"


----------



## JWBooth

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> The Book of Revelations refers to dogs.
> 
> Saying that dogs will not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven
> 
> The Hebrew term "Dogs" is referring to homosexuals.
> 
> Revelations 22:15  "Outside are the dogs and the sorcerers and the immoral persons and the murderers and the idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices lying"
Click to expand...

Not that I doubt you, so much as I wouldn't know one way or the other, but do you have a reference to show the Hebrew dog/homosexual connection?


----------



## rdean

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> So what, Muslims just kill them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And right wingers only want to.  That's why this country isn't a religious theocracy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just can't do it, speak out about Muslims.
Click to expand...


All religion is superstitious nonsense.  

Buy why do you single out Muslims?  Abraham didn't create THREE religions, he only created ONE.  Speaking out on one sect of Abraham's religion is really speaking out against all three.


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.
> 
> 
> 
> The Book of Revelations refers to dogs.
> 
> Saying that dogs will not enter into the Kingdom of Heaven
> 
> The Hebrew term "Dogs" is referring to homosexuals.
> 
> Revelations 22:15  "Outside are the dogs and the sorcerers and the immoral persons and the murderers and the idolaters, and everyone who loves and practices lying"
Click to expand...


Let's see, what do I say to that to be succinct?  You're full of it?  That's silly?  All of the above?

Again translation from the ancient Greek, the 'dogs' are a metaphor for morally impure or possibly sexually impure which would refer to fornicators, adulterers, and male and female prostitutes.  Even by the close of the First Century when The Book of Revelation was written, there was still no concept of homosexuality in that culture.


----------



## Tank

rdean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And right wingers only want to.  That's why this country isn't a religious theocracy.
> 
> 
> 
> You just can't do it, speak out about Muslims.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All religion is superstitious nonsense.
> 
> Buy why do you single out Muslims?  Abraham didn't create THREE religions, he only created ONE.  Speaking out on one sect of Abraham's religion is really speaking out against all three.
Click to expand...

I'm not a religious person myself, but Muslims are clearly the religion that would kill a person like yourself for your opinions, yet you bash Christians in a thread about Muslims killing homosexuals.


----------



## Failzero

Tank said:


> rdean said:
> 
> 
> 
> And people wonder why we fight the right wing?  They go on about making this a "Christian" country and how we need God in government.  Insisting there is no separation of church and state.  They won't admit it, but the government they want is Iran's, but American Christian instead of Muslim.
> Anyone see the right wing talk about the death penalty in the Republican Presidential debate.  'nuff said.
> 
> 
> 
> You're anti Rightwing Christian but not anti Muslim on a day that Muslims killed homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Gays thrive in Israel (Kinda like they do in West Hollywood) yet the Far Left hates Israel too, go figure.


----------



## Moonglow

U know what the first indication that your gay? 

A pounding sensation in your ass.


----------



## alexa

Foxfyre said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> What is the word for christian law anyway?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.
> 
> The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.
> 
> And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.
Click to expand...


It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it



> Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> Human rights advocates across the world are frustrated for many reasons: Not only because of irresponsible Ugandan media outlets like Rolling Stone, which very well may have been responsible for David's death, *but because of the many Christians who have instigated religious-based violence at the core of this conflict. Frank and I spoke in January and he candidly asserted that homophobia has always existed in Uganda, but the catalyst for violence truly came following a presentation by three U.S. evangelists -- Scott Lively, Don Schmierer, and Caleb Lee Brundidge -- *in March 2009. As has been widely reported, they preached anti-gay lectures at a conference that laid the foundation for the "Anti-Homosexuality Bill" spit out of the Ugandan Parliament in the fall of 2009 by David Bahati. While it already is illegal to be an LGBT person in Uganda, this bill invokes even harsher punishments (including the death penalty) for those "accused" of being homosexual. "People used to live in society and were not harassed, not arrested," Frank said. "This bill has created violence towards LGBTI people all over the country."
> *
> After the U.S. evangelists visited Uganda, the country was tainted by a wave of religious-based violence.* Many parents threw their kids out of their households after hearing the conference lectures, and forced them into therapy to be "cured." Transgender people were stripped naked and taken into churches where congregants prayed for the "demons" to be released from their bodies. In Uganda, where an overwhelming majority of the country professes to be Christian, there is a considerable amount of influence from the pulpit. And it's not only by foreign religious leaders but local priests who are overwhelmingly preaching hostility towards LGBT persons. "How can you even start communicating with people who are very hostile like that? You don't even have the avenues to create the type of dialogue," Frank said.



Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens

and



> * American, right wing, fundamentalist Christian group is behind the attempt by the government to impose the death penalty for homosexual acts in Uganda, East Africa. This, dear Premier friends, is what Christians are doing to homosexuals in Africa. Christian ministers have already been behind the murder of gay men and women in Jamaica, when are you going to speak out about this obscenity? What more do you need? Archbishop Sentamu has condemned them, Archbishop Tutu has condemned them...now its your turn.*
> 
> US fundamentalist group at heart of Uganda's anti-gay law
> NowPublic | World...
> 
> A United States fundamentalist group is at the heart of Uganda's anti-gay law. Originally known as The Fellowship, an international organization founded in 1935, today it is known as 'The Family', described by Jeff Sharlet in his book The Family: Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, who investigates the political power of 'The Family', a secretive fundamentalist Christian association. 'The Family', under the reclusive leadership of Douglas Coe, is described by prominent evangelical Christians as one of the most, or the most, politically well-connected fundamentalist organizations in the United States.



Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community

I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.


----------



## Sunni Man

Moonglow said:


> U know what the first indication that your gay?
> 
> A pounding sensation in your ass.


 How old were you when you first noticed this pounding sensation ??


----------



## Foxfyre

alexa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> What is the word for christian law anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.
> 
> The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.
> 
> And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> Human rights advocates across the world are frustrated for many reasons: Not only because of irresponsible Ugandan media outlets like Rolling Stone, which very well may have been responsible for David's death, *but because of the many Christians who have instigated religious-based violence at the core of this conflict. Frank and I spoke in January and he candidly asserted that homophobia has always existed in Uganda, but the catalyst for violence truly came following a presentation by three U.S. evangelists -- Scott Lively, Don Schmierer, and Caleb Lee Brundidge -- *in March 2009. As has been widely reported, they preached anti-gay lectures at a conference that laid the foundation for the "Anti-Homosexuality Bill" spit out of the Ugandan Parliament in the fall of 2009 by David Bahati. While it already is illegal to be an LGBT person in Uganda, this bill invokes even harsher punishments (including the death penalty) for those "accused" of being homosexual. "People used to live in society and were not harassed, not arrested," Frank said. "This bill has created violence towards LGBTI people all over the country."
> *
> After the U.S. evangelists visited Uganda, the country was tainted by a wave of religious-based violence.* Many parents threw their kids out of their households after hearing the conference lectures, and forced them into therapy to be "cured." Transgender people were stripped naked and taken into churches where congregants prayed for the "demons" to be released from their bodies. In Uganda, where an overwhelming majority of the country professes to be Christian, there is a considerable amount of influence from the pulpit. And it's not only by foreign religious leaders but local priests who are overwhelmingly preaching hostility towards LGBT persons. "How can you even start communicating with people who are very hostile like that? You don't even have the avenues to create the type of dialogue," Frank said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * American, right wing, fundamentalist Christian group is behind the attempt by the government to impose the death penalty for homosexual acts in Uganda, East Africa. This, dear Premier friends, is what Christians are doing to homosexuals in Africa. Christian ministers have already been behind the murder of gay men and women in Jamaica, when are you going to speak out about this obscenity? What more do you need? Archbishop Sentamu has condemned them, Archbishop Tutu has condemned them...now its your turn.*
> 
> US fundamentalist group at heart of Uganda's anti-gay law
> NowPublic | World...
> 
> A United States fundamentalist group is at the heart of Uganda's anti-gay law. Originally known as The Fellowship, an international organization founded in 1935, today it is known as 'The Family', described by Jeff Sharlet in his book The Family: Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, who investigates the political power of 'The Family', a secretive fundamentalist Christian association. 'The Family', under the reclusive leadership of Douglas Coe, is described by prominent evangelical Christians as one of the most, or the most, politically well-connected fundamentalist organizations in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community
> 
> I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.
Click to expand...


I can understand the dichotomy that exists here.  Uganda is perhaps the only country I can think of in which the demographics is listed as mostly Christian in which abject poverty and senseless violence is the norm.  The President of Uganda, however, though identified as "Christian" behaves as anything but Christian.  I cannot believe anybody with a genuine relationship with Jesus Christ would be capable of the consistent brutality he condones.  Those who call themselves 'Christian' don't always have a good grasp on what that is.

From what I've read on Christianity and Church attendance in Uganda it seems to be more a social acceptance/tribal kind of thing than an experession of true Christianity, and it is complicated.  Uganda may be somewhat better than surrounding countries testifying to the large number of refugees who flee from brutality elsewhere, but as far as human rights go, it has little to brag about.  It is certainly an anomaly in the Christian world.


----------



## High_Gravity

alexa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> What is the word for christian law anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.
> 
> The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.
> 
> And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> Human rights advocates across the world are frustrated for many reasons: Not only because of irresponsible Ugandan media outlets like Rolling Stone, which very well may have been responsible for David's death, *but because of the many Christians who have instigated religious-based violence at the core of this conflict. Frank and I spoke in January and he candidly asserted that homophobia has always existed in Uganda, but the catalyst for violence truly came following a presentation by three U.S. evangelists -- Scott Lively, Don Schmierer, and Caleb Lee Brundidge -- *in March 2009. As has been widely reported, they preached anti-gay lectures at a conference that laid the foundation for the "Anti-Homosexuality Bill" spit out of the Ugandan Parliament in the fall of 2009 by David Bahati. While it already is illegal to be an LGBT person in Uganda, this bill invokes even harsher punishments (including the death penalty) for those "accused" of being homosexual. "People used to live in society and were not harassed, not arrested," Frank said. "This bill has created violence towards LGBTI people all over the country."
> *
> After the U.S. evangelists visited Uganda, the country was tainted by a wave of religious-based violence.* Many parents threw their kids out of their households after hearing the conference lectures, and forced them into therapy to be "cured." Transgender people were stripped naked and taken into churches where congregants prayed for the "demons" to be released from their bodies. In Uganda, where an overwhelming majority of the country professes to be Christian, there is a considerable amount of influence from the pulpit. And it's not only by foreign religious leaders but local priests who are overwhelmingly preaching hostility towards LGBT persons. "How can you even start communicating with people who are very hostile like that? You don't even have the avenues to create the type of dialogue," Frank said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * American, right wing, fundamentalist Christian group is behind the attempt by the government to impose the death penalty for homosexual acts in Uganda, East Africa. This, dear Premier friends, is what Christians are doing to homosexuals in Africa. Christian ministers have already been behind the murder of gay men and women in Jamaica, when are you going to speak out about this obscenity? What more do you need? Archbishop Sentamu has condemned them, Archbishop Tutu has condemned them...now its your turn.*
> 
> US fundamentalist group at heart of Uganda's anti-gay law
> NowPublic | World...
> 
> A United States fundamentalist group is at the heart of Uganda's anti-gay law. Originally known as The Fellowship, an international organization founded in 1935, today it is known as 'The Family', described by Jeff Sharlet in his book The Family: Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, who investigates the political power of 'The Family', a secretive fundamentalist Christian association. 'The Family', under the reclusive leadership of Douglas Coe, is described by prominent evangelical Christians as one of the most, or the most, politically well-connected fundamentalist organizations in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community
> 
> I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.
Click to expand...


Why do you mention Uganda Alexa? do deflect off the Iranians?


----------



## martybegan

Sunni Man said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice tolerant peaceful religion...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Will you make the same statement about Christianity ?
> 
> Because the Christian nation of Uganda executes homosexuals.
Click to expand...


Yes, that pretty much puts them in the asshole catagory.


----------



## alexa

High_Gravity said:


> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.
> 
> The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.
> 
> And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * American, right wing, fundamentalist Christian group is behind the attempt by the government to impose the death penalty for homosexual acts in Uganda, East Africa. This, dear Premier friends, is what Christians are doing to homosexuals in Africa. Christian ministers have already been behind the murder of gay men and women in Jamaica, when are you going to speak out about this obscenity? What more do you need? Archbishop Sentamu has condemned them, Archbishop Tutu has condemned them...now its your turn.*
> 
> US fundamentalist group at heart of Uganda's anti-gay law
> NowPublic | World...
> 
> A United States fundamentalist group is at the heart of Uganda's anti-gay law. Originally known as The Fellowship, an international organization founded in 1935, today it is known as 'The Family', described by Jeff Sharlet in his book The Family: Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, who investigates the political power of 'The Family', a secretive fundamentalist Christian association. 'The Family', under the reclusive leadership of Douglas Coe, is described by prominent evangelical Christians as one of the most, or the most, politically well-connected fundamentalist organizations in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community
> 
> I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you mention Uganda Alexa? do deflect off the Iranians?
Click to expand...


No someone had already mentioned Christian's in Uganda killing gays and someone even asked for a link.  I had of course heard of it before so knew it was so but carried on reading till I came to this post and though just as well to put it in here.


----------



## Truthseeker420

The neonuts policy of tough talk and isolating Iran hasn't worked...but has made Iran more conservative, a soon to be nuclear power and a member in the SCO.


----------



## High_Gravity

alexa said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alexa said:
> 
> 
> 
> It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it
> 
> 
> 
> Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community
> 
> I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you mention Uganda Alexa? do deflect off the Iranians?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No someone had already mentioned Christian's in Uganda killing gays and someone even asked for a link.  I had of course heard of it before so knew it was so but carried on reading till I came to this post and though just as well to put it in here.
Click to expand...


Oh.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.



Why should they overthrow a government that wants to eliminate sodomy from its society!?
You see highgravity Steppingfletcher Fag sodomy supporter, some countries still have a 
morals and human standards that they adhear to.

Not like you and and many of the American liberal Fag and sodomy supporters in America,
who have no morals what so ever, and who are on their way to hell in a fag hand basket.!!


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they overthrow a government that wants to eliminate sodomy from its society!?
> You see highgravity Steppingfletcher Fag sodomy supporter, some countries still have a
> morals and human standards that they adhear to.
> 
> Not like you and and many of the American liberal Fag and sodomy supporters in America,
> who have no morals what so ever, and who are on their way to hell in a fag hand basket.!!
Click to expand...


Go fuck yourself clown.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they overthrow a government that wants to eliminate sodomy from its society!?
> You see highgravity Steppingfletcher Fag sodomy supporter, some countries still have a
> morals and human standards that they adhear to.
> 
> Not like you and and many of the American liberal Fag and sodomy supporters in America,
> who have no morals what so ever, and who are on their way to hell in a fag hand basket.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself clown.
Click to expand...


No faggot shit hole stabber supporter,  go fuck your fags, and yourself asshole booty bandit
maytag.!!


----------



## Tank

I have to admit the world would be a better place without homos.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should they overthrow a government that wants to eliminate sodomy from its society!?
> You see highgravity Steppingfletcher Fag sodomy supporter, some countries still have a
> morals and human standards that they adhear to.
> 
> Not like you and and many of the American liberal Fag and sodomy supporters in America,
> who have no morals what so ever, and who are on their way to hell in a fag hand basket.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself clown.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No faggot shit hole stabber supporter,  go fuck your fags, and yourself asshole booty bandit
> maytag.!!
Click to expand...


I'm the fag yet you are featured in nearly every thread about homosexuality on this forum.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go fuck yourself clown.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No faggot shit hole stabber supporter,  go fuck your fags, and yourself asshole booty bandit
> maytag.!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm the fag yet you are featured in nearly every thread about homosexuality on this forum.
Click to expand...


Because Sodomy/ homosexuality, is one of the sickest acts humans can engage in.
And I will continue to speak out against it.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> No faggot shit hole stabber supporter,  go fuck your fags, and yourself asshole booty bandit
> maytag.!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm the fag yet you are featured in nearly every thread about homosexuality on this forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Because Sodomy/ homosexuality, is one of the sickest acts humans can engage in.
> And I will continue to speak out against it.
Click to expand...


And you will continue to partake in it on the down low you undercover booty bandit, you are trying way too hard to justify your supposed heterosexuality.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Never will partake in any acts of homosexuality. It is a sin, Sodomy is a sin. 
And it is sick and perverted.Please speak for your self with regards to this.
Maybe you do. I will never engage in any homosexual acts!!


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> I hope the Iranians rise up and overthrow this piece of trash government.



Unfortunately, Iranians rose up and FORMED that piece of trash government.


----------



## Uncensored2008

alexa said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it in christian law to kill them like it is in Sharia (muslim) Law?  Serious question, i think its not but I could be wrong.
> 
> What is the word for christian law anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no "Christian Law" other than to love God and one another.  And there is no word found in the New Testament that can be translated "homosexual" as any form of sexual orientation/deviation other than male/female relationships was a totally foreign concept to that culture.  No mention of it is attributed to Jesus in any place.
> 
> The word 'homosexual" I believe wasn't even coined until I think the 19th Century.  There are only three passages in the New Testament that are generally interpreted as anti-gay by some Christian groups, but in each case these were all incidentally included in lists of other sins/vices considered unacceptable in the First Century Christian culture.  the Greek word &#960;&#972;&#961;&#957;&#959;&#953; / pórnoi sometimes erroneously translated 'homosexual' and more often more accurately as 'sodomite' most likely referred to male prostitutes or male prostitution that could be for the pleasure of men or women.
> 
> And while Christianity certainly has its violent past history, as does EVERY religion, I am unaware of ANY present day Christian groups who advocate jailing or doing violence to anybody purely on the basis of sexual orientation or any other situation that does not involve breaking the law.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It does however look as though it is Christians who are working for the killing of gays in Uganda - and the plot thickens because if these articles are to believed it is far right American Christians who are behind it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> Human rights advocates across the world are frustrated for many reasons: Not only because of irresponsible Ugandan media outlets like Rolling Stone, which very well may have been responsible for David's death, *but because of the many Christians who have instigated religious-based violence at the core of this conflict. Frank and I spoke in January and he candidly asserted that homophobia has always existed in Uganda, but the catalyst for violence truly came following a presentation by three U.S. evangelists -- Scott Lively, Don Schmierer, and Caleb Lee Brundidge -- *in March 2009. As has been widely reported, they preached anti-gay lectures at a conference that laid the foundation for the "Anti-Homosexuality Bill" spit out of the Ugandan Parliament in the fall of 2009 by David Bahati. While it already is illegal to be an LGBT person in Uganda, this bill invokes even harsher punishments (including the death penalty) for those "accused" of being homosexual. "People used to live in society and were not harassed, not arrested," Frank said. "This bill has created violence towards LGBTI people all over the country."
> *
> After the U.S. evangelists visited Uganda, the country was tainted by a wave of religious-based violence.* Many parents threw their kids out of their households after hearing the conference lectures, and forced them into therapy to be "cured." Transgender people were stripped naked and taken into churches where congregants prayed for the "demons" to be released from their bodies. In Uganda, where an overwhelming majority of the country professes to be Christian, there is a considerable amount of influence from the pulpit. And it's not only by foreign religious leaders but local priests who are overwhelmingly preaching hostility towards LGBT persons. "How can you even start communicating with people who are very hostile like that? You don't even have the avenues to create the type of dialogue," Frank said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Joseph Ward III: Dear Ugandan Christians: Stop Torturing Your Citizens
> 
> and
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * American, right wing, fundamentalist Christian group is behind the attempt by the government to impose the death penalty for homosexual acts in Uganda, East Africa. This, dear Premier friends, is what Christians are doing to homosexuals in Africa. Christian ministers have already been behind the murder of gay men and women in Jamaica, when are you going to speak out about this obscenity? What more do you need? Archbishop Sentamu has condemned them, Archbishop Tutu has condemned them...now its your turn.*
> 
> US fundamentalist group at heart of Uganda's anti-gay law
> NowPublic | World...
> 
> A United States fundamentalist group is at the heart of Uganda's anti-gay law. Originally known as The Fellowship, an international organization founded in 1935, today it is known as 'The Family', described by Jeff Sharlet in his book The Family: Secret Fundamentalism at the Heart of American Power, who investigates the political power of 'The Family', a secretive fundamentalist Christian association. 'The Family', under the reclusive leadership of Douglas Coe, is described by prominent evangelical Christians as one of the most, or the most, politically well-connected fundamentalist organizations in the United States.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Christian Group Behind Attempt to Have Gays Murdered in Uganda Latest Developments Jan 2011 Murders have Started! - Premier Christian Community
> 
> I also not sure how based in Islam these laws are.  I remember hearing a Christian Lebanese poster saying that their anti gay laws were brought to them by their colonisers.
Click to expand...


You're a fucking nut job.


Truth.


----------



## Trajan

well don't worry. ann curry at nbc has an exclusive,  quite hard hitting profile of ahmadinejad a day in the life of irans president 
A day in the life of Mahmoud Ahmadinejad - Israel News, Ynetnews


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Never will partake in any acts of homosexuality. It is a sin, Sodomy is a sin.
> And it is sick and perverted.Please speak for your self with regards to this.
> Maybe you do. I will never engage in any homosexual acts!!



You keep repeating yourself over and over that you won't commit a homosexual act, you sound as if you are trying to convince yourself.


----------



## signelect

Why are you surprised, we have two men in jail for taking a hike in Iran.  Nothing Iran does should surprise anyone.  Ann Curry talked to Demigod yesterday and he said he would release the hikers and today they say not yet.  Shiria Law will get you killed if you disobey.  I was in Saudi Arabia on business and asked the cab drive about the facial concealment required for women.  He said the men loved it because when they brought women to the hotel you couldn't see who they were.  Don't you just love Islam.


----------



## manifold

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.



name one


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> name one



Doorknob. (bodecea)


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> name one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob. (bodecea)
Click to expand...


I've never seen bodecea claim she supports sharia.

Got a link?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> I've never seen bodecea claim she supports sharia.
> 
> Got a link?



Here is a whole thread on it.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen bodecea claim she supports sharia.
> 
> Got a link?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a whole thread on it.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html
Click to expand...




Bodecea has 457 posts in that thread.  Think maybe you could narrow it down just a bit?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Bodecea has 457 posts in that thread.  Think maybe you could narrow it down just a bit?



Nope.

It's the whole that proves the assertion.


----------



## manifold

In that case I'm calling bullshit.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> In that case I'm calling bullshit.






Yeah, it's not true that any of the gay posters here ever endorsed Sharia.  Earlier in the thread a few claimed that Sky did when I had asked the same question, but I still never saw any evidence of it, just a bunch of generalities and misunderstandings...


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I'm calling bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not true that any of the gay posters here ever endorsed Sharia.  Earlier in the thread a few claimed that Sky did when I had asked the same question, but I still never saw any evidence of it, just a bunch of generalities and misunderstandings...
Click to expand...



Yeah, I read through some of that.

Your assessment is a bit more generous than mine.  All I saw was a bunch of crudely spun, disingenuous horseshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> In that case I'm calling bullshit.



Who gives a fuck?


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> In that case I'm calling bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who gives a fuck?
Click to expand...


By way of your reply, you.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> By way of your reply, you.



Sure....

Your reply is your bias, it can be no other.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> Yeah, it's not true that any of the gay posters here ever endorsed Sharia.  Earlier in the thread a few claimed that Sky did when I had asked the same question, but I still never saw any evidence of it, just a bunch of generalities and misunderstandings...



Have you ever seen any evidence that Barack Obama is anything other than the best president in US history, perhaps the best leader in human history?


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> By way of your reply, you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure....
> 
> Your reply is your bias, it can be no other.
Click to expand...



You made a claim you couldn't back up.

Don't blame me for your fail skippy.


----------



## yidnar

High_Gravity said:


> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
Click to expand...

do you libbs still think that Islam is less violent than christianity !! the fact of the matter is this the same religion the left  refuses to denounce would hang about 90% of dems for being gay !!


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's not true that any of the gay posters here ever endorsed Sharia.  Earlier in the thread a few claimed that Sky did when I had asked the same question, but I still never saw any evidence of it, just a bunch of generalities and misunderstandings...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you ever seen any evidence that Barack Obama is anything other than the best president in US history, perhaps the best leader in human history?
Click to expand...


Mountains worth of evidence.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> You made a claim you couldn't back up.



False.

I made no claim, I simply offered substantiation for your "prove water is wet" bullshit that you demanded of another poster.



> Don't blame me for your fail skippy.



You being a hack, does not a fail for me make.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> You made a claim you couldn't back up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> False.
> 
> I made no claim, I simply offered substantiation for your "prove water is wet" bullshit that you demanded of another poster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't blame me for your fail skippy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You being a hack, does not a fail for me make.
Click to expand...


I don't blame you for running away from your own posts, being as retarded as they are and all.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Mountains worth of evidence.



Think Valarie would agree?

Never the less, you view the evidence based on the outcome you desire, you do not reach a conclusion based on the evidence.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> Never the less, you view the evidence based on the outcome you desire, you do not reach a conclusion based on the evidence.



Ah ha!  There's your problem skippy.  You're actually supposed to base your conclusion on the evidence and not your desired bias.

And so far there has been no evidence presented to support the claim that bodecea supports sharia.  If you want to provide a quote or three from bodie that does support this claim, I will consider it in earnest.  Until then, I will continue to call bullshit.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> I don't blame you for running away from your own posts, being as retarded as they are and all.



I don't blame you for attempting to alter the reality of the thread, what choice do you have?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Ah ha!  There's your problem skippy.  You're actually supposed to base your conclusion on the evidence and not your desired bias.



Indeed.



> And so far there has been no evidence presented to support the claim that bodecea supports sharia.  If you want to provide a quote or three from bodie that does support this claim, I will consider it in earnest.  Until then, I will continue to call bullshit.



You ignoring the evidence due to your bias doesn't equate to the evidence not being present.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for running away from your own posts, being as retarded as they are and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for attempting to alter the reality of the thread, what choice do you have?
Click to expand...


Every post you make now that doesn't include evidence to back up your claim serves only to mock you for your latest fail.

Let's have another, shall we?


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha!  There's your problem skippy.  You're actually supposed to base your conclusion on the evidence and not your desired bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far there has been no evidence presented to support the claim that bodecea supports sharia.  If you want to provide a quote or three from bodie that does support this claim, I will consider it in earnest.  Until then, I will continue to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignoring the evidence due to your bias doesn't equate to the evidence not being present.
Click to expand...


Give me a quote.  Just one will do.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Every post you make now that doesn't include evidence to back up your claim serves only to mock you for your latest fail.



ROFL

Oh, that is pathetic.

Is that really the best you can do?



> Let's have another, shall we?



I'm too busy laughing at you....


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Give me a quote.  Just one will do.



Not worth my effort.


----------



## manifold

Claims made by uneducated2008: 1

Evidence supplied by uneducated2008 to support claims:  0

You can't debate simple math.  uneducated2008 fails.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Claims made by uneducated2008: 1
> 
> Evidence supplied by uneducated2008 to support claims:  0
> 
> You can't debate simple math.  uneducated2008 fails.



Logic ain't your strong suit, is it now, sparky?


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah ha!  There's your problem skippy.  You're actually supposed to base your conclusion on the evidence and not your desired bias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And so far there has been no evidence presented to support the claim that bodecea supports sharia.  If you want to provide a quote or three from bodie that does support this claim, I will consider it in earnest.  Until then, I will continue to call bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You ignoring the evidence due to your bias doesn't equate to the evidence not being present.
Click to expand...




When a liberal poster, who happens to be homosexual, endorses the protection of civil liberties of Muslim citizens, that does not equal an endorsement of Sharia law.  


Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Give me a quote.  Just one will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not worth my effort.
Click to expand...




Yeah, but sixteen posts backpedalling away from your own posts and telling me how much you don't care are apparently well worth your effort.


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name one
Click to expand...


Anybody else want to take a swing at this?

So far the only person to step to the plate is uneducated2008, but all of his swings missed by a mile.

All I want is one name and at least one quote.  Shouldn't be too much to ask if the claim holds any truth whatsoever.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> When a liberal poster, who happens to be homosexual, endorses the protection of civil liberties of Muslim citizens, that does not equal an endorsement of Sharia law.
> 
> 
> Glad we cleared that up.



Doorknob isn't liberal, she is a leftist, assumable this is true of you as well. When a leftist poster generates nearly 500 posts in the promotion and apologetics of radical Islam and Islamic theocracy, it most definitely does equate to the promotion of Sharia. That the motivation is simply that ANY enemy of America and Christians is considered an ally, is irrelevant.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Yeah, but sixteen posts backpedalling away from your own posts and telling me how much you don't care are apparently well worth your effort.



You have a funny idea of what "back pedaling" is, sparky. 

Smacking you around is fun, proving the point of another poster - a point proven dozens, if not hundreds of times already, is boring and repetitive...


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> When a liberal poster, who happens to be homosexual, endorses the protection of civil liberties of Muslim citizens, that does not equal an endorsement of Sharia law.
> 
> 
> Glad we cleared that up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Doorknob isn't liberal, she is a leftist,* ass*umable this is true of you as well. When a leftist poster generates nearly 500 posts in the promotion and apologetics of radical Islam and Islamic theocracy, it most definitely does equate to the promotion of Sharia. That the motivation is simply that ANY enemy of America and Christians is considered an ally, is irrelevant.
Click to expand...




Let me know when you've come up with a specific quote mmkay...?


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Every post you[uneducated2008] make now that doesn't include evidence to back up your claim serves only to mock you for your latest fail.
> 
> Let's have another, shall we?



Or perhaps another half dozen. 


btw:  did you guys know that uneducated2008 supports the KKK?  I can't offer any hard evidence to back up this claim, but if you read 500 or so of his posts, it comes through loud and clear.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Every post you[uneducated2008] make now that doesn't include evidence to back up your claim serves only to mock you for your latest fail.
> 
> Let's have another, shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or perhaps another half dozen.
> 
> 
> btw:  did you guys know that uneducated2008 supports the KKK?  I can't offer any hard evidence to back up this claim, but if you read 500 or so of his posts, it comes through loud and clear.
Click to expand...





Lol, please wake me if anyone ever actually backs up that initial claim...


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> This type of thing makes me wonder how some of the people on this forum who claim to be gay also support sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> name one
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Anybody else want to take a swing at this?
> 
> So far the only person to step to the plate is uneducated2008, but all of his swings missed by a mile.
> 
> All I want is one name and at least one quote.  Shouldn't be too much to ask if the claim holds any truth whatsoever.
Click to expand...


Looks like it's up to you PP.


----------



## Lovebears65

Sunni Man said:


> (IPS) Five Nations Execute Homosexuals, Two More Considering It


UGANDA is not one it says it may become one 




> Uganda may become the seventh.


 looks like all the others were muslim


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> Let me know when you've come up with a specific quote mmkay...?



Let me know when your IQ breaks into double digits....


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> btw:  did you guys know that uneducated2008 supports the KKK?  I can't offer any hard evidence to back up this claim, but if you read 500 or so of his posts, it comes through loud and clear.



The evidence is in the thread where you are promoting your love of being a pedophile.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> btw:  did you guys know that uneducated2008 supports the KKK?  I can't offer any hard evidence to back up this claim, but if you read 500 or so of his posts, it comes through loud and clear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The evidence is in the thread where you are promoting your love of being a pedophile.
Click to expand...


Probably the same thread where bodecea proclaimed her support for sharia.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> Lol, please wake me if anyone ever actually backs up that initial claim...



http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html

Sorry you're so stupid...

But then, that's why you're a leftist....


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when you've come up with a specific quote mmkay...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know when your IQ breaks into double digits....
Click to expand...





Oooh good one!   Still no quote, genius...?


----------



## Uncensored2008

Lovebears65 said:


> UGANDA is not one it says it may become one
> 
> 
> looks like all the others were muslim



Executing homosexuals is only wrong when Christians do it.

When Iran murders people for being gay, it's the fault of Christians!

Right Mani?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Probably the same thread where bodecea proclaimed her support for sharia.



Nope, Doorknob supported radical Islam in this thread;

http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html

As you already know and have been told.

So Mani, is it a lack of brains, or just a lack of integrity with you?


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same thread where bodecea proclaimed her support for sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Doorknob supported radical Islam in this thread;
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html
> 
> As you already know and have been told.
> 
> So Mani, is it a lack of brains, or just a lack of integrity with you?
Click to expand...





I'm guessing it's BOTH with you...  Type the damn quote right here or STFU, fool.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> I'm guessing it's BOTH with you...  Type the damn quote right here or STFU, fool.



No one needs to guess about you, Valerie...

Yer just not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag....


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's BOTH with you...  Type the damn quote right here or STFU, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs to guess about you, Valerie...
> 
> Yer just not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag....
Click to expand...


----------



## Warrior102

High_Gravity said:


> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
Click to expand...


3 ??
It's been more like 3,000,000 in that peaceloving country.


----------



## High_Gravity

Warrior102 said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 ??
> It's been more like 3,000,000 in that peaceloving country.
Click to expand...


The Ironic thing is their President Imadinnerjacket went on record saying Iran has no gays, so who are these gays Iran is executing?


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Probably the same thread where bodecea proclaimed her support for sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope, Doorknob supported radical Islam in this thread;
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/polit...trivialize-the-threat-from-radical-islam.html
> 
> As you already know and have been told.
> 
> So Mani, is it a lack of brains, or just a lack of integrity with you?
Click to expand...


Posting a link to a thread with over 3,000 posts is hardly backing up your claim.

how about a quote?  Just one will do.


----------



## manifold

Valerie said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing it's BOTH with you...  Type the damn quote right here or STFU, fool.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one needs to guess about you, Valerie...
> 
> Yer just not the sharpest marshmallow in the bag....
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...





sharpest marshmallow??? 

what a maroon


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> Lovebears65 said:
> 
> 
> 
> UGANDA is not one it says it may become one
> 
> 
> looks like all the others were muslim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Executing homosexuals is only wrong when Christians do it.
> 
> When Iran murders people for being gay, it's the fault of Christians!
> 
> Right Mani?
Click to expand...


Ummmm, no.


----------



## Uncensored2008

High_Gravity said:


> The Ironic thing is their President Imadinnerjacket went on record saying Iran has no gays, so who are these gays Iran is executing?



They're importing them from West Hollywood.

(Making Gays the only export left from California!)


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Posting a link to a thread with over 3,000 posts is hardly backing up your claim.



I didn't make a claim, I just provided you a name and a link.



> how about a quote?  Just one will do.



Okay, this is one of my favorites, from one of the smartest guys around;

"In order that liberty should survive, there must be a strict and impenetrable wall of separation between education and state." - The Uncensored One


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> sharpest marshmallow???
> 
> what a maroon



You're about as sharp as a marble. No wonder you and Valerie are thick as thieves.

Well thanks Mani, you again prove;

The lower the IQ, the further to the left.........


----------



## manifold

Hey Val,

Did anyone ever tell you that you're not the sharpest spoon in the drawer?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Hey Val,
> 
> Did anyone ever tell you that you're not the sharpest spoon in the drawer?



Spoons can be sharpened, your wit cannot...


----------



## yidnar

High_Gravity said:


> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Three Men Hanged For Having Gay Sex In Iran: Reports
Click to expand...

Aren't muslims tolerant  and accepting !! maybe thats why the left defends Islam over christianity at every turn !!


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Val,
> 
> Did anyone ever tell you that you're not the sharpest spoon in the drawer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoons can be sharpened, your wit cannot...
Click to expand...


Why don't you go stab yourself with a marshmallow dumbass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Why don't you go stab yourself with a marshmallow dumbass.



Because it would sting a lot more than a barb from your wit.....


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why don't you go stab yourself with a marshmallow dumbass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because it would sting a lot more than a barb from your wit.....
Click to expand...


Lucky for me wit isn't required to pwn your ass.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Lucky for me wit isn't required to pwn your ass.



Obviously you lack whatever is required...


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lucky for me wit isn't required to pwn your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you lack whatever is required...
Click to expand...


Obviously you lack a grip on reality.

But you make up for it with a legendary knack for self delusion.


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Obviously you lack a grip on reality.



Obviously you lack control of this thread.

(and quite possibly your bowels...)



> But you make up for it with a legendary knack for self delusion.



Nah, I think it's your legendary dull wit that is at play here..


----------



## yidnar

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you lack a grip on reality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously you lack control of this thread.
> 
> (and quite possibly your bowels...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you make up for it with a legendary knack for self delusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nah, I think it's your legendary dull wit that is at play here..
Click to expand...


----------



## manifold

manifold said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for running away from your own posts, being as retarded as they are and all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't blame you for attempting to alter the reality of the thread, what choice do you have?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Every post you make now that doesn't include evidence to back up your claim serves only to mock you for your latest fail.
> 
> Let's have another, shall we?
Click to expand...


^Still in effect


----------



## JStone

Valerie said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where have you seen THAT...???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Take a look around, you will see people that are gay that are ok with Islamic rule.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really haven't seen it.  Can you name the gay posters here who support Sharia Law?
Click to expand...


Jos


----------



## manifold

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you give me an example and a corroborating quote to back up your claim that some homosexuals on here support sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up francis.....and read bodecea's posts about it from last year.
Click to expand...


I have and I couldn't find anything that suggests she supports sharia.

I'm willing to consider the possibility that I missed it, so could you perhaps do me a solid and find me just one quote?


----------



## manifold

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still waiting for you give me an example and a corroborating quote to back up your claim that some homosexuals on here support sharia.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lighten up francis.....and read bodecea's posts about it from last year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have and I couldn't find anything that suggests she supports sharia.
> 
> I'm willing to consider the possibility that I missed it, so could you perhaps do me a solid and find me just one quote?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't even bother trying to dig through all the posts of the person I remember saying it, its not worth my time (no offense manifold I just don't feel like your a serious dude so why bother)
Click to expand...


None taken.  And you're welcome to think what you want about my 'seriousness'.  But make no mistake, when you make a bold claim and run away from it as you are, it only serves to trash your own credibility and the willingness of others to take you seriously.

Fact, not opinion.


----------



## Failzero

Now, there are no Homosexuials in Iran.


----------



## 9thIDdoc

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.



WRONG!! At present they have the power; not the right.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.



We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.


They have no right to deprive others of life.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
Click to expand...


There is nothing normal, or o.k. about Homosexuality.
It is a sexual deviation , and abnormality. Any attempt to sugar coat this perversion is insane.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is nothing normal, or o.k. about Homosexuality.
> It is a sexual deviation , and abnormality. Any attempt to sugar coat this perversion is insane.
Click to expand...


Nobody has a right to kill anyone for it you stupid fuck.


----------



## Uncensored2008

52ndStreet said:


> There is nothing normal, or o.k. about Homosexuality.



I don't care.

You can hold whatever view you like. BUT, people have right to life, you have NO right to murder them because you disapprove of what they do.



> It is a sexual deviation , and abnormality. Any attempt to sugar coat this perversion is insane.



You are an abnormality and Islam is a perversion, this still gives me no right to deprive you of your life.


----------



## waltky

Uncle Ferd says, "Yea...

... dey know how to put a stop to the spreadin' of AIDS in Iran."


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing normal, or o.k. about Homosexuality.
> It is a sexual deviation , and abnormality. Any attempt to sugar coat this perversion is insane.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to kill anyone for it you stupid fuck.
Click to expand...


They used to castrate men that engaged in homosexual acts.
Would you accept castration you liberal homo sympathizing booty bandit asshole lover.!!?


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is nothing normal, or o.k. about Homosexuality.
> It is a sexual deviation , and abnormality. Any attempt to sugar coat this perversion is insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody has a right to kill anyone for it you stupid fuck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They used to castrate men that engaged in homosexual acts.
> Would you accept castration you liberal homo sympathizing booty bandit asshole lover.!!?
Click to expand...


You know more about homosexuality than I do, you tell me.


----------



## Failzero

They hav 5 more Homosexuials on deck (For hanging now , then perhaps there will be no homosexuials in Iran ) will it ever end ?


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
Click to expand...


The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.

The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Foxfyre said:


> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.



Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.



> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.



Agreed.


----------



## Ropey

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_3RUwAJ_MI]No gays in Iran, says Ahmadinejad - YouTube[/ame]

There are NO gays in Iran. Therefore logically it follows that it is these damned criminals and drug addicts that are having sex with each other and must die for being criminals and drug addicts.

Because there are no homosexuals in Iran.


----------



## manifold

Did you hear that folks?  People in Iran need only to convert to Christianity to enjoy all the same God-given rights we Americans enjoy!


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Did you hear that folks?  People in Iran need only to convert to Christianity to enjoy all the same God-given rights we Americans enjoy!



So, how much crack DO you smoke each day?


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you hear that folks?  People in Iran need only to convert to Christianity to enjoy all the same God-given rights we Americans enjoy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So, how much crack DO you smoke each day?
Click to expand...


None, which is probably why I know that meme is a crock of shit.

But whatcha gonna do?


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> None, which is probably why I know that meme is a crock of shit.



And no one said it - so if not crack, what has you hallucinating these straw man arguments?



> But whatcha gonna do?



Argue the actual points.


----------



## Valerie

manifold said:


> Did you hear that folks?  People in Iran need only to convert to Christianity to enjoy all the same God-given rights we Americans enjoy!






All that is really required is a conversion to humanitarian rationality.


----------



## manifold

Uncensored2008 said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> None, which is probably why I know that meme is a crock of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no one said it
Click to expand...



Nobody, except you. 



Uncensored2008 said:


> Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Valerie said:


> All that is really required is a conversion to humanitarian rationality.



Iran hanging gays shows just how bad Christians are...

You fascists sure are smart......


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Nobody, except you.



So HOW much crack do you smoke?



Uncensored2008 said:


> Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.



And?

So where did I say that converting the Muslims would make them enjoy rights?

Do you hit yourself in the head with a singlejack for fun? Do you clean your ears with a power drill?


----------



## Valerie

Uncensored2008 said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> 
> All that is really required is a conversion to humanitarian rationality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iran hanging gays shows just how bad Christians are...
> 
> You fascists sure are smart......
Click to expand...






You're confused.  Again.   (I was agreeing with you.   )


----------



## manifold

Ok, perhaps I misunderstood you when you said this...



Uncensored2008 said:


> Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.




I took this to imply that the Christian god does give rights.

I guess you don't believe that either.  My bad.


----------



## Jos

They were executed for kidnapping, It says so in the signs


----------



## Uncensored2008

manifold said:


> Ok, perhaps I misunderstood you when you said this...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.



Perhaps.



> I took this to imply that the Christian god does give rights.



Western civilization holds that rights are innate, or god given. Whether this is a literal god or nature is irrelevant, the point being that governments don't confer rights, they are the default situation and governments can either protect or infringe rights, but cannot grant them.

Islamic countries do not have a view of rights as being inherent, i.e. the Muslim god does not grant rights.



> I guess you don't believe that either.  My bad.



I believe that Iran shows the contempt that Islamic countries have for fundamental human rights.


----------



## Uncensored2008

Jos said:


> They were executed for kidnapping, It says so in the signs



Sure....


----------



## Foxfyre

Uncensored2008 said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, the Islamic god doesn't give any rights, so only governments in those countries can be viewed as granting any sort of rights.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agreed.
Click to expand...


In all other countries, the central government tells people what they can do and what rights are reserved for the government.  The Founders intended the Constitution to restrain the federal government so that it would not interfere with the people living their lives, enjoying all liberties that did not infringe on the right of others, and pursuing whatever our definition of happiness is.

Our idiot and tunnel visioned factions have tried their damndest to get the Federal government to assign rights instead of protect them.  Sometimes it is a toss up whether the free people or the big government people are winning.

But at least we don't have Sharia law yet.  If we aren't on our toes though, some politically correct nutjob of a judge will sanction it or worse at the expense of the freedoms of the nonbelievers and unwilling.  And it isn't beyond all possibility that someday we will be hanging homosexuals in this country.  Or some other group that doesn't conform to social requirements.


----------



## Sunni Man

Foxfyre said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.
> 
> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.
Click to expand...

All of the people in Europe think Americans are barbaric because we have capital punishment. They would label capital punishment as being evil.

But our nation has decided that capital punishment is appropriate punishment for certain crimes and is not considered evil.

The government and people of Iran have decided that homosexuality merits capital punishment.

It is their country and their law.

So who are we to say that they are wrong or evil?


----------



## Foxfyre

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.
> 
> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the people in Europe think Americans are barbaric because we have capital punishment. They would label capital punishment as being evil.
> 
> But our nation has decided that capital punishment is appropriate punishment for certain crimes and is not considered evil.
> 
> The government and people of Iran have decided that homosexuality merits capital punishment.
> 
> It is their country and their law.
> 
> So who are we to say that they are wrong or evil?
Click to expand...


Capital punishment in the USA is reserved for those who commit grevious crimes against other people.  We can debate til the cows come home whether it is right for those who commit such crimes to forfeit their own life, but in every case they denied somebody else their unalienable rights in a most cruel, senseless, or brutal way.

But nobody is executed or imprisoned or fined here for just living their life as they choose when it involves nobody but them and a consenting partner.


----------



## Sunni Man

Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.



Mustafa Kemal Ataturk, founder of the Republic of Turkey: "Islam - this decaying corpse of an immoral Arab beduin -is poisoning all of us."


----------



## Uncensored2008

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.



So is Islam, but we don't put people to death for it.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.
> 
> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the people in Europe think Americans are barbaric because we have capital punishment. They would label capital punishment as being evil.
> 
> But our nation has decided that capital punishment is appropriate punishment for certain crimes and is not considered evil.
> 
> The government and people of Iran have decided that homosexuality merits capital punishment.
> 
> It is their country and their law.
> 
> So who are we to say that they are wrong or evil?
Click to expand...


Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world: BARBARISM IN ISLAM


> When it comes to speak about women in Islam, now I am free.  But I cannot forget my niece.  She was forced to marry her cousin when she was 10, he was over 40.  Her marriage was valid and legalized under the Islamic shariah [law] because Muhammad, the prophet of Islam, married his second wife when she was 6, he was over 50.
> 
> I always remember my niece coming back to her father's house begging him not to send her back to her husband.  He would say in Islam it is a shame for a woman to leave her husband's house.  God will reward you for obeying him.
> 
> At the age of 25, my niece committed suicide by setting herself on fire  She was burned to death leaving 4 children.
> 
> In 2002, the Saudi religious police stopped schoolgirls from leaving a blazing building because they were not wearing the correct Islamic dress.  There were about 800 female students in the school building when this tragedy took place and at least 15 girls were killed.
> 
> You must fight the brain-washing machine called Islam.  In order to understand Islam, you have to read the biography of Muhammad.  It is very traumatizing.  It is very shocking.  He married his second wife when she was 6 years old, he was over 50.  He married his daughter-in-law.  His son was adopted so he turned to his followers and said I was told by god that sdoption is forbidden to justify his marriage to his daughter-in-law.
> 
> Muhammad's third wife was Safiyah.  He attacked her tribe, he killed her father, her brother and her husband.  That same day, he slept with her.  That's what I call Islam.
> 
> Muslims have only two choices: To change or to be crushed.  Please, please don't let your civilized way of thinking interfere with your defending America.  Please, please defend your values.  Please defend your freedom.
> 
> In America, I enjoy just walking down the street in America by myself without being accused of being a whore is a blessing.  Just chatting with my male next-door-neighbor without being accused of committing adulter is a blessing.
> 
> God bless America.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up3yuQDAWKQ]Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Ropey

manifold said:


> Did you hear that folks?  People in Iran need only to convert to Christianity to enjoy all the same God-given rights we Americans enjoy!



When you find one of those G-d given rights (as you call them) please tell me which one it is....

I was told the doctor had to hit my a$$ to get me to breathe...

Good that there was a doctor there.


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Foxfyre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal and endowed by their creator with certain inalienable rights; among these are LIFE, liberty and the pursuit of happiness.
> 
> 
> They have no right to deprive others of life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The problem is that it is only "WE", we the United States of America, who recognize and protect unalienable rights as given by God.  In all other countries, the government assigns the rights that the people may have and, unfortunately, in too many Islamic countries, those rights are quite limited or even non existent.
> 
> The truly evil practice of hanging people because of their sexual orientation is yet another excellent argument for why we freedom loving people who do recognize God given rights should reject any form of Sharia law being recognized or implemented in this country.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of the people in Europe think Americans are barbaric because we have capital punishment. They would label capital punishment as being evil.
> 
> But our nation has decided that capital punishment is appropriate punishment for certain crimes and is not considered evil.
> 
> The government and people of Iran have decided that homosexuality merits capital punishment.
> 
> It is their country and their law.
> 
> So who are we to say that they are wrong or evil?
Click to expand...


By the time most of those convicted of capital crimes complete the appeals process in the American criminal justice system, they die of old age.

That's known as due process, absent in the stone age Muslim world.

And, capital crimes don't include being gay.

Your mind has been rendered dysfunctional by the virus of islam


----------



## JStone

Sunni Man said:


> Whether it is Uganda, Iran, or any other nation.
> 
> It's their country and they have the right to enforce any laws that they want.



Such backward thinking has kept islam in the middle ages.  Islam, the religion of troglodytes

Dr. Wafa Sultan, Among Time magazine's 100 men and women whose power, talent or moral example is transforming our world: THE BARBARIC TREATMENT OF WOMEN IN ISLAM


> When it comes to speak about women in Islam, now I am free.  But I cannot forget my niece.  She was forced to marry her cousin when she was 10, he was over 40.  Her marriage was valid and legalized under the Islamic shariah [law] because Muhammad, the prophet of Islam, married his second wife when she was 6, he was over 50.
> 
> I always remember my niece coming back to her father's house begging him not to send her back to her husband.  He would say in Islam it is a shame for a woman to leave her husband's house.  God will reward you for obeying him.
> 
> At the age of 25, my niece committed suicide by setting herself on fire  She was burned to death leaving 4 children.
> 
> In 2002, the Saudi religious police stopped schoolgirls from leaving a blazing building because they were not wearing the correct Islamic dress.  There were about 800 female students in the school building when this tragedy took place and at least 15 girls were killed.
> 
> You must fight the brain-washing machine called Islam.  In order to understand Islam, you have to read the biography of Muhammad.  It is very traumatizing.  It is very shocking.  He married his second wife when she was 6 years old, he was over 50.  He married his daughter-in-law.  His son was adopted so he turned to his followers and said I was told by god that sdoption is forbidden to justify his marriage to his daughter-in-law.
> 
> Muhammad's third wife was Safiyah.  He attacked her tribe, he killed her father, her brother and her husband.  That same day, he slept with her.  That's what I call Islam.
> 
> Muslims have only two choices: To change or to be crushed.  Please, please don't let your civilized way of thinking interfere with your defending America.  Please, please defend your values.  Please defend your freedom.
> 
> In America, I enjoy just walking down the street in America by myself without being accused of being a whore is a blessing.  Just chatting with my male next-door-neighbor without being accused of committing adulter is a blessing.
> 
> God bless America.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up3yuQDAWKQ]Wafa Sultan - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Uncensored2008

Ropey said:


> When you find one of those G-d given rights (as you call them) please tell me which one it is....
> 
> I was told the doctor had to hit my a$$ to get me to breathe...
> 
> Good that there was a doctor there.



Yeah, because prior to doctors, no baby ever breathed......

You fascists sure are smart!


----------



## Failzero

But ,but there are no homosexuials in Iran ...


----------



## Wolfmoon

They must love our military.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Sunni Man said:


> Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.



I wonder if those who support homosexuality and homosexuals would also 
support beastiality, and child pornography, which are also other sexual deviancies.?
Do you also support these sexual deviancies High Gravity?, these people may say they have rights also?!


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those who support homosexuality and homosexuals would also
> support beastiality, and child pornography, which are also other sexual deviancies.?
> Do you also support these sexual deviancies High Gravity?, these people may say they have rights also?!
Click to expand...


If you seriously think homosexuality is the same as child porn and beastiality you are more fucked up than I thought.


----------



## Uncensored2008

So, would Obama be risking his life if he went to Iran?


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality is a grevious crime against humanity and society.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those who support homosexuality and homosexuals would also
> support beastiality, and child pornography, which are also other sexual deviancies.?
> Do you also support these sexual deviancies High Gravity?, these people may say they have rights also?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you seriously think homosexuality is the same as child porn and beastiality you are more fucked up than I thought.
Click to expand...


Any sexual act that strays away from the the normal heterosexual union of man and woman, is a sexual deviance. So yes beastiality, pedophilia, and homosexuality fall under
the category of sexual deviance.Belive it or not.

Thats the problem with you liberals, you try to sugar coat homosexuality into something
that is normal, when in actuality it is still very abnormal.Do the research.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if those who support homosexuality and homosexuals would also
> support beastiality, and child pornography, which are also other sexual deviancies.?
> Do you also support these sexual deviancies High Gravity?, these people may say they have rights also?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously think homosexuality is the same as child porn and beastiality you are more fucked up than I thought.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Any sexual act that strays away from the the normal heterosexual union of man and woman, is a sexual deviance. So yes beastiality, pedophilia, and homosexuality fall under
> the category of sexual deviance.Belive it or not.
> 
> Thats the problem with you liberals, you try to sugar coat homosexuality into something
> that is normal, when in actuality it is still very abnormal.Do the research.
Click to expand...


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you seriously think homosexuality is the same as child porn and beastiality you are more fucked up than I thought.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any sexual act that strays away from the the normal heterosexual union of man and woman, is a sexual deviance. So yes beastiality, pedophilia, and homosexuality fall under
> the category of sexual deviance.Belive it or not.
> 
> Thats the problem with you liberals, you try to sugar coat homosexuality into something
> that is normal, when in actuality it is still very abnormal.Do the research.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Much as I hate to agree with raving idiots such as 52nd street, Homosexuality is a sexual deviance. The difference it is a socially acceptable (at least in some circles) deviance that is non criminal, and basically harmless as long as it is limited to a small percentage of the population. 

So it may be in the same biological catagory as bestiality and pedophilia, but is it nowhere near the same moral/ethical/legal catagory.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any sexual act that strays away from the the normal heterosexual union of man and woman, is a sexual deviance. So yes beastiality, pedophilia, and homosexuality fall under
> the category of sexual deviance.Belive it or not.
> 
> Thats the problem with you liberals, you try to sugar coat homosexuality into something
> that is normal, when in actuality it is still very abnormal.Do the research.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Much as I hate to agree with raving idiots such as 52nd street, Homosexuality is a sexual deviance. The difference it is a socially acceptable (at least in some circles) deviance that is non criminal, and basically harmless as long as it is limited to a small percentage of the population.
> 
> So it may be in the same biological catagory as bestiality and pedophilia, but is it nowhere near the same moral/ethical/legal catagory.
Click to expand...


Homosexuality between consenting adults is different than beastiality and child porn.


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I hate to agree with raving idiots such as 52nd street, Homosexuality is a sexual deviance. The difference it is a socially acceptable (at least in some circles) deviance that is non criminal, and basically harmless as long as it is limited to a small percentage of the population.
> 
> So it may be in the same biological catagory as bestiality and pedophilia, but is it nowhere near the same moral/ethical/legal catagory.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Homosexuality between consenting adults is different than beastiality and child porn.
Click to expand...


Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems. 

Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.


----------



## High_Gravity

martybegan said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Much as I hate to agree with raving idiots such as 52nd street, Homosexuality is a sexual deviance. The difference it is a socially acceptable (at least in some circles) deviance that is non criminal, and basically harmless as long as it is limited to a small percentage of the population.
> 
> So it may be in the same biological catagory as bestiality and pedophilia, but is it nowhere near the same moral/ethical/legal catagory.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality between consenting adults is different than beastiality and child porn.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems.
> 
> Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.
Click to expand...


The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.


----------



## martybegan

High_Gravity said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality between consenting adults is different than beastiality and child porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems.
> 
> Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.
Click to expand...


On that we agree. My only contention is that it is still technically sexual deviance, much as I hate to back up idiots like 52nd street on even the smallest point.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Homosexuality between consenting adults is different than beastiality and child porn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems.
> 
> Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.
Click to expand...


If two consenting adults consent to conspire to murder someone its still a crime, it really doesn't matter if they consent to do it in private.! So is homosexuality still a crime in many countries. The fact that it is accepted by some people  in America does not make it ok, or 
alright for people to engage in or accept. There are still many people in America that don't want it around them or accept it.! 
Which is  what many of you liberal anything goes fail to understand.!!
So weather in private or in public, homosexuality is still a very repugnant, sick , and repulsive disgusting act, which waste genetic material intended for the procreation of the human species.
And mixing human semen with fecal matter is very disrespectful  and sick if you ask me!!.So if you condone that shit Mr. High Gravity, there is something kinda sick somewhere under your skull man, and you need to get your head examined, but I see smoke coming out your frigging mouth in your icon picture, if in fact that is your picture, so thats telling something is already wrong with ya.?!


----------



## martybegan

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems.
> 
> Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If two consenting adults consent to conspire to murder someone its still a crime, it really doesn't matter if they consent to do it in private.! So is homosexuality still a crime in many countries. The fact that it is accepted by some people  in America does not make it ok, or
> alright for people to engage in or accept. There are still many people in America that don't want it around them or accept it.!
> Which is  what many of you liberal anything goes fail to understand.!!
Click to expand...


actually assisted suicide is being decriminalized, which is pretty much the only way one consenting adult can kill another.


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it is in any moral or ethical standard, but it still is a sexual deviance. Hell oral sex and anal sex in general are techically sexual deviances due to its inability to lead to procreation, the difference is that it is seen as a non issue in most cultures and legal systems.
> 
> Just because society finds something acceptable doesn't make it biologically normal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If two consenting adults consent to conspire to murder someone its still a crime, it really doesn't matter if they consent to do it in private.! So is homosexuality still a crime in many countries. The fact that it is accepted by some people  in America does not make it ok, or
> alright for people to engage in or accept. There are still many people in America that don't want it around them or accept it.!
> Which is  what many of you liberal anything goes fail to understand.!!
> So weather in private or in public, homosexuality is still a very repugnant, sick , and repulsive disgusting act, which waste genetic material intended for the procreation of the human species.
> And mixing human semen with fecal matter is very disrespectful  and sick if you ask me!!.So if you condone that shit Mr. High Gravity, there is something kinda sick somewhere under your skull man, and you need to get your head examined, but I see smoke coming out your frigging mouth in your icon picture, if in fact that is your picture, so thats telling something is already wrong with ya.?!
Click to expand...


Why do you care what 2 men or 2 women do in their own home? homosexuality is not the same as killing some one retard.


----------



## 52ndStreet

High_Gravity said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> The thing is what 2 consenting adults want to do in their own private time is none of my business, the difference is with child porn and beastiality no one is asking the permission of those children or the animals.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If two consenting adults consent to conspire to murder someone its still a crime, it really doesn't matter if they consent to do it in private.! So is homosexuality still a crime in many countries. The fact that it is accepted by some people  in America does not make it ok, or
> alright for people to engage in or accept. There are still many people in America that don't want it around them or accept it.!
> Which is  what many of you liberal anything goes fail to understand.!!
> So weather in private or in public, homosexuality is still a very repugnant, sick , and repulsive disgusting act, which waste genetic material intended for the procreation of the human species.
> And mixing human semen with fecal matter is very disrespectful  and sick if you ask me!!.So if you condone that shit Mr. High Gravity, there is something kinda sick somewhere under your skull man, and you need to get your head examined, but I see smoke coming out your frigging mouth in your icon picture, if in fact that is your picture, so thats telling something is already wrong with ya.?!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you care what 2 men or 2 women do in their own home? homosexuality is not the same as killing some one retard.
Click to expand...


Its not just me, its those young impressionable children that I am concerned about.!
I don't want them exposed to that fist in the rectum bullshit called homosexuality.!!
Or that licking each others butt hole shit!!That shit is sick man!!!


----------



## Jos

Some countries  are more advanced in there laws, Until just a few years ago in some states in the US even Oral sex was punishable by law,, I think the age of consent to sex  is too high in America, 
Sodomy law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 America still executes people, which many people outside see as barbaric for any reason


----------



## Tank

It's against the law of nature


----------



## Jos

Tank said:


> It's against the law of nature


Can we agree on Homo sex as being Legal, but not obligatory?


----------



## Mr Natural

Tank said:


> It's against the law of nature



So's air travel.


----------



## martybegan

Mr Clean said:


> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's against the law of nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's air travel.
Click to expand...


Um, birds? flying insects? bats?, pollen?

Wrong choice of example.


----------



## Mr Natural

martybegan said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tank said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's against the law of nature
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So's air travel.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um, birds? flying insects? bats?, pollen?
> 
> Wrong choice of example.
Click to expand...


Humans don't fly.


----------



## martybegan

Mr Clean said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> So's air travel.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um, birds? flying insects? bats?, pollen?
> 
> Wrong choice of example.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Humans don't fly.
Click to expand...


throw a human out of an airplane and it can fly just fine, its just maintaining altitude and landing thats a problem.


----------



## Uncensored2008

52ndStreet said:


> Its not just me, its those young impressionable children that I am concerned about.!



Why are you putting young, impressionable children in a room that sex acts are occurring in?




> I don't want them exposed to that fist in the rectum bullshit called homosexuality.!!



Then why are you putting them in the bedroom where the acts are going on? Don't you have any sense about appropriate venues for children?



> Or that licking each others butt hole shit!!That shit is sick man!!!



I think that you taking children to watch sex acts is more sick - and criminal.


----------



## Uncensored2008

martybegan said:


> throw a human out of an airplane and it can fly just fine, its just maintaining altitude and landing thats a problem.



The definition of flying is the ability to gain altitude.

What you describe is called "falling."


----------



## High_Gravity

52ndStreet said:


> High_Gravity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> If two consenting adults consent to conspire to murder someone its still a crime, it really doesn't matter if they consent to do it in private.! So is homosexuality still a crime in many countries. The fact that it is accepted by some people  in America does not make it ok, or
> alright for people to engage in or accept. There are still many people in America that don't want it around them or accept it.!
> Which is  what many of you liberal anything goes fail to understand.!!
> So weather in private or in public, homosexuality is still a very repugnant, sick , and repulsive disgusting act, which waste genetic material intended for the procreation of the human species.
> And mixing human semen with fecal matter is very disrespectful  and sick if you ask me!!.So if you condone that shit Mr. High Gravity, there is something kinda sick somewhere under your skull man, and you need to get your head examined, but I see smoke coming out your frigging mouth in your icon picture, if in fact that is your picture, so thats telling something is already wrong with ya.?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you care what 2 men or 2 women do in their own home? homosexuality is not the same as killing some one retard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Its not just me, its those young impressionable children that I am concerned about.!
> I don't want them exposed to that fist in the rectum bullshit called homosexuality.!!
> Or that licking each others butt hole shit!!That shit is sick man!!!
Click to expand...


YOU are the one putting them in the bedroom,  children have no place near sexual activity even with heterosexuals you fuckin sick dog.


----------



## martybegan

Uncensored2008 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> throw a human out of an airplane and it can fly just fine, its just maintaining altitude and landing thats a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The definition of flying is the ability to gain altitude.
> 
> What you describe is called "falling."
Click to expand...


Flight is moving through the atmosphere, it doesnt really matter how. Granted falling is a very limited subset of flight.


----------



## tommyd

> Three men were executed by hanging in Iran for "forbidden acts against religion," according to AFP.
> 
> Iran Human Rights explains that the state-run Iranian news agency ISNA reported that the men were put to death for acts against sharia, "based on the articles 108 and 110 of the Iranian Islamic penal code."
> 
> Articles 108 and 110 of the penal code are part of the chapter covering the punishment of sodomy, according to Iran Human Rights.
> 
> Murder, rape, armed robbery, drug trafficking and adultery are other crimes punishable by death in Iran, according to AFP.
> 
> In 2007, Iran President Mahmoud Ahmadinejad claimed there were no gay people in his country.
> 
> "In Iran, we don't have homosexuals like in your country," Ahmadinejad said according to Think Progress. "We dont have that in our country. In Iran, we do not have this phenomenon. I dont know whos told you we have it.



[/QUOTE]

This is appalling, and literally makes me sick to my stomach!


----------

